# Kuhli Loach acting strangely.



## BisTheTall

Hi, has anybody got any Kuhli Loach experience? 

More specifically one of my 4 Black Kuhli Loach has suddenly taken to circling the side of the tank, a few days ago it just looked like a hunger behaviour but now I don't think so.

Even after feeding it swims round and round the side of the tank, nose to the glass. Always clockwise. I wouldn't worry so much if it didn't remind me of the polar bears you used to see in the zoo pacing back and forth. 

Any thoughts or opinions?

Bis.


----------



## Chickadee

LOL that is normal Kuhli behavior. I have a bunch of them and they are my sideshow while I have my breakfast in the mornings. My mother sits in amazement to watch their antics every day. As long as they are doing this they are happy and healthy. They are doing it to find and catch food according to my vet friend but I cannot understand how they can get food that fast but whatever they seem to be enjoying themselves. 

Anyway don't worry it is perfectly normal, my kuhlis do it and my Yo-yos did it and my Dwarf loaches did it. I think it is a Loach thing.

Rose


----------



## BisTheTall

Chickadee said:


> LOL that is normal Kuhli behavior. I have a bunch of them and they are my sideshow while I have my breakfast in the mornings. My mother sits in amazement to watch their antics every day. As long as they are doing this they are happy and healthy. They are doing it to find and catch food according to my vet friend but I cannot understand how they can get food that fast but whatever they seem to be enjoying themselves.
> 
> Anyway don't worry it is perfectly normal, my kuhlis do it and my Yo-yos did it and my Dwarf loaches did it. I think it is a Loach thing.
> 
> Rose


I am a loach addict,

My Yo-Yo's don't do it, nor my sumo's, Clowns, Red tailed Sand loach, Striata loach.....

Glad you don't think its a problem!

Bis


----------



## BisTheTall

I have one Banded Kuhli, the rest are Black, Maybe the Black ones are taking it in turns?


----------



## BisTheTall

I now have a second Black Kuhli Loach being even more brave and doing laps of the bubble wall!

It's a joy to watch now I know it's not a bad thing!


----------



## Chickadee

My yo-yos were the first ones I found doing it and they taught the dwarf loaches to do it and then the Kuhlis did it and I did not find it strange as the other loaches had done it, but since all the loaches I ever had had done it I figured the loaches all did it. Mom just comes over to have her morning coffee more to watch them than to see me I think as they are a scream to watch and more persistent than anything. They do not stop for anything.

It is a hoot to watch.

Rose


----------



## BisTheTall

In tank2 I have 4 Panda Cory, now they ARE a hoot to watch!

I call them the Panda Posse. They do laps of the tank, play Tag, Surf the outflow from the pump, etc, etc! *r2

Obviously my Clown Loaches live up to the name when they are in the mood but that isn't very often! 

Bis


----------



## Fishboydanny1

My Red zebra used to play in the bubbles from the bubble wand; would swim up, down, left, right and everywhere until food hit the water... she stopped doing that when she started breeding w/ the kenyi... now, when the eggs have developed into fully formed fry and are starving her of oxygen, she tries to swim into the canister filter outlet!

my lone bronze cory does it too, but I think that this one is just lonely... didn't do it when the other one was in there.

CRAZY FISH = AWSOME FISH!!!


----------

